# One pretty fish



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

My lil gold spilo went on a rampage today...well in his book he did. A guppy and tiger barb have been sharing the tank w/ him for over 2 weeks, not anymore. And he's working on the big ass comet I have in there now, its 2x his size. I feed him regular non live food as well, I just like to see other fish in the tank w/ him. Heres whats left of the tiger barb, its not pretty anymore...like when jake lamotta kicks the sh*t outta that pretty guy in raging bull..anyone remember that...the announcer from the movie, saying that. Love that movie.

http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/198470635


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Er.... Lots left!
usally if one keeps other fishes with Piranhas one usally makes sure they are AT LEAST the sam size as the piranha.
somtimes that dosent help either


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

I don't care what size they are...i buy them knowing full well they are gonna die sooner or later. Like I said, I like other fish, temporary at that, in the tank. I bought the large comet last nite just to see how my P would react to it, and it was from a LFS that treats their feeders.


----------



## gofish (Jan 31, 2003)

hey markosaur..i agree w/ giovanni..you named your piranha pirre...what do you know besides which ass you will be f ing tonite?







pat your p on the back for me giovanni carnage rules


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Very uncalled for post gofish. You have managed to violate the only rule on this board with your very first post here.....treat other members with respect. Oh yeah, and you have managed to be the first person ever warned here....again, on your very first post. Not a good start.









I apologize for gofish on this post markosaur....
























Xenon


----------



## gofish (Jan 31, 2003)

now i got in trouble







i can apologize on my own behalf, thank you. Sorry if i ruffled your feathers there markosaur. i promise to be on my very best behaviour from now on


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You dont have to be on your "best behavior here". Your "apology" is obviously a great way to portray sarcasm in a written message. Dont make any more stupid ass posts that have no point but to offend someone. Its not funny to anyone and all it does is make you look like a dumbass. Deal?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Apology accepted =)

Besides wuts wrong with naming a P?


----------



## gofish (Jan 31, 2003)

You got it chief. :







: and there's nothing wrong with namin a P, it was the name i was pokin fun at. but that was mean. so i'll simmer down.


----------



## gofish (Jan 31, 2003)

my apology was completely heartfelt and sincere. i'm sorry if you feel it wasn;t. i said i would be good and i will be.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks. Markosaur, are you from Europe....i presume his P's name is "unique" because he is from a different country....


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

¨Correct, i am from sweden.
swedish for piranha is Piraya = Pirre(my fish's name)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my piranhas are called Roy and Mildred 
and they live with Bert the severum.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey that pic is lovely ... guess they dont wanna eat the fish's head caue they dont wanna be dumb and die from getting his brain ... LOL


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Hey that pic is lovely ...


yeah, I just saw it, how minging was that?
and why would you take a photo of it?
strange, very strange. ???


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> yeah, I just saw it, how minging was that?
> and why would you take a photo of it?


what in the hell does minging mean? I can't answer you on that one w/ out knowing what that means. And why?, for your enjoyment, which I guess was not the case. To each his own, I am a lil strange though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

minging = disgusting and horrible


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

minging...lol, well xplained innes


----------

